# BordAtlas



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The German aire and stellplaz app that is. I used this in Germany 3 years ago having bought a 3 mths subscription. From what I remember although there was not a fully English language version it was sufficiently "English friendly" for me to manage.

Now I find it much less comprehendable, is it me getting older or have they changed it? Anyone else use it? 

Dick


----------

